# Frame spacing???



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

I rencently had a fella tell me that he is running 9 frames in his brood chambers. I was curious if anyone else is doing this, & why? I understand doing it in the supers, but I imagine a big mess trying to inspect brood frames that are joined together... 
Thoughts???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I know people that run 9 frames. Even they couldn't give me a good reason why except they could. The girls don't seem to make a mess in there either.

 Al


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

I've heard of people fitting 9 narrow frames in an 8 frame box?


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

mtnmenagerie said:


> I've heard of people fitting 9 narrow frames in an 8 frame box?


Well that makes more sense to me in a brood box... Why wouldn't you want more brood?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I was told that some folks are running 9 frames in a 10 frame box in the brood chambers to allow more bees to be side by side in the winter to keep them warm. I've heard others will run 9 frames in the honey supers so that the bees will draw the comb out farther than the frame itself to make it easier to uncap. I've done this in the honey supers but not the brood box as I want more bees and honey stores in the brood box going into winter. If you're curious, just try it and see if it makes any difference where you live.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One thing is the same with the brood chamber and the honey super. The bees will draw the comb out deeper in both with 9 frames in a 10 frame box. there fore no extra room for clustered bees.
Once I get comb drawn in a 9 frame honey super I'll use it as 8 frame honey supers in a 10 frame box. Very little usage of a capping scratcher and the extra wax sells.

 Al


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I've heard having the offset to transition from the 10 frame to the 9 frame can slow them down traveling between boxes and confuse bees compared to just being able to go straight up and down with everything lined up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I havn't noticed any slowing down. Going from 10 frames to 9 frames opens up the way above for them till they finish out the drawing of the deeper comb. by then they have found their way pretty well.

Now do you use queen excluders?

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

ok talking about frame space ,, were can I get a 10 frame spacer ,,, I always see the 8 frame ,, 9 frame ,, but never a 10 .. maybe I just don't look in the right place


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't use excluders. I bought a couple, but never put them in. I had broad all of the way up into my honey supers last year though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom I have never seen the spacers for ten frames either. I am guessing that is because the frames pretty much fill a ten frame box and spacers are not really needed. I usally pry the frames together tight then pry a equal distance on both sides of the box. 
I'm not a fan of the frame spacers for eight and nine either. I bought one of those space bars you can buy with the teeth to get them correct. I used a frame spacer to make one for 8 frame supers.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al thats how I do it to but it was just a thought about a spacer,, as I have never saw one for a 10


----------



## RedRidge (Jan 28, 2013)

We use 10 frames in out brood boxes and 9 frames (with spacer) in the honey supers.
Makes more room for the bees to cap without the sticky mess of frames sticking together.


----------

